# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder 10] Problme d'accs DB

## digital prophecy

Bonjour tout le monde, comme je l'ai dit dans mon prcdent post sur ce forum, je viens de dbuter dans PowerBuilder 10.

Je suis en train de faire le tutoriel. au niveau de la connection  la Base de Donnes de Test "EAS Demo DB V10". Au moment de la connexion, il m'ouvre une fentre pour selectionner une source de donne alors que le tutoriel prcise qu'il devrait directement se connecter. J'ai vrifi, tout est fait comme indiqu dans le tuto.

Voici une portion de code de connexion :


```

```

C'est exactement au niveau de cette ligne l que le problme commence.



```
if gnv_connect.of_ConnectDB&#40; &#41; = 0 then
```


la fonction "gnv_connect.of_ConnectDB( ) " excute le code suivant 




```

```

Et il m'ouvre la boite de dialogue juste  la ligne "Connect using SQLCA;"

----------


## Thig

Bonjour.

Certaines proprietes de l'objet SQLCA ( classe transaction) ne semble pas initialise dans ce code :

exemple,  SQLCA.DBMS : indique la base donne.

Un exemple de paramtrage est donne dans le tools "Database Profile" / "Data base profile setup", onglet "preview"

A+ Thig

----------

